# Shop that actually has Bianchi bikes in stock near San Diego/LA



## bikegem (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

I have been researching many bikes and actually just stumbled upon trying out Bianchi at a LBS. In comparing it to other bikes at several other LBS I found the fit for me was best on a Bianchi imola, size 53. 
I was told by a couple places that I was "in between sizes" the usual 52 or 54 depending on the bike "men's" or "women's". I wanted to try a women's specific bianchi to see if I would like that even better. I was interested in trying a Via nirone 7 dama 105 since it had better components than the imola for a slightly higher cost but the only store in San Diego only carries brava, pista and imola. 
Anyone know any stores in Los Angeles area I could go to try it? (I have already tried the dealer search on the bianchi website and many of the stores listed do not sell in store). Or if there aren't any stores, anyone try both these bikes and can let me know how they compare?


----------



## Lar Dog (Aug 18, 2009)

Try Revo Cycles in Dana Point and Lake Forest. This is not my go to shop, but they have stock of Bianchi's on the floor all the time. Pretty decent stock.

http://revocycles.com/


----------



## Chris_S (Mar 9, 2011)

Newhall Bicycle in Santa Clarita has some, not sure if he has any women's, but you call and talk to Roger. I know he has a 2011 Imola, and I think 2 2010's out. 

http://www.newhallbike.com/


----------

